
A brief history of women in computing - barryvan
http://farukat.es/journal/2017/08/a-brief-history-of-women-in-computing/
======
barryvan
> Between men having spent _some_ amount of effort and energy actively pushing
> women out, and marketing decisions having had _some_ influence on creating
> gendered stereotypes, and those stereotypes having had _some_ impact on
> diminishing appeal of the field to women, and workplace sexism, hostility
> and unfair treatment having had _some_ deterring effects against women, and
> society-wide labor practice changes having _some_ influence on women’s
> presence in the workforce overall, we have a very cumulative picture in the
> aggregate that explains the status quo for women in computer science.

This seems to me to be the key point in the post: there's no one reason that
we can point to that would explain how we got to where we are. (I would
suggest that trying to find that one reason is, in fact, counter-productive.)
This being the case, I don't believe there can be any one way of "fixing" this
-- the large change has to happen as a result of many smaller changes,
including in hiring practices, standards of behaviour in the workplace, and in
schools, colleges, and universities.

In other words, that small change that you can make that you don't think will
make a big difference? It can.

